# DNR conservation officer Mike Hammill named Wildlife Officer of the Year by Shikar-Sa



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

March 20, 2013








Department of Natural Resources conservation officer Mike Hammill has been named the Shikar-Safari Club's 2012 Wildlife Officer of the Year. The award is given annually by the international hunting group to a conservation officer in all 50 states, 10 Canadian provinces and the territories of both nations.

In earning this award, Hammill also captured the DNR Law Enforcement Divison title as 2012 Conservation Officer of the Year. Both awards were presented to Hammill at last week's regular meeting of the Natural Resources Commission in Saginaw.

"I feel real humbled just being nominated for the award," said Hammill, who works in Luce County. "There are a lot of officers who are super hard-working and just as deserving as I am. I feel very fortunate to be selected this year. It's pretty cool."

A native of Crystal Falls, Mich., Hammill joined the DNR in 2002 and has worked on the east end of the Upper Peninsula most of his career.

Hammill is "a highly motivated, highly dedicated officer," said Lt. Skip Hagy, his supervisor.

"Mike is well respected by his peers and the public in general," Hagy said. "He does an excellent job of balancing the spirit and intent of the law. He is the poster child for law enforcement and very deserving of this award."

The Shikar-Safari Club International was founded in 1952 by an international group of hunters interested in exchanging ideas about the sport. Safari Club International is devoted to protecting hunters' rights and promoting wildlife conservation worldwide.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

